# CustomFreak?s finest



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

after starting threads for each single project i will be start everything here in one thread for future !

this is my hole work ive done to this day :biggrin: 


























links to the old threads:

Toyota Hilux Custom 92

Cadillac Eldorado

Monte Carlo Convertible lowrider 86s

Mercury Cougar Lowrider

70´s custom Impala Lowrider

Chevy Siilverado Custom Truck

Chevy 1500 Longbed Custom Truck

Pontiac Firebird lowrider

El Mercury´no

1980s Promo Monte carlo Lowrider

Traditionall Memorys Bonneville

Chevy 1500 Hot Rod

Ranger Custom Truck

Cadzilla Custom

Hilux Super Offroad

Hilux Old Custom

different Buick GN


more to come in this thread


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good homie!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD GREAT CARS INSIDE FRANK......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice display Freak !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got bored today so i was thinking about my cadillac...

wanted to build a totaly different one...

so i chop the roof and trunk and add a roof from a mercury marauder. then i streched the caddi a little :biggrin: 

a lot of filler work now, the hole roof must be fillered and the trunk :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS GOING TO SLICK !

JUST SOME MOTOVATION PIC'S


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

frank that looks like a wagon sport coupe !

A cadillac WSC ! 

is it done tomorrow ??? :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 10:31 AM~13137456
> *THATS  GOING TO  SLICK !
> 
> JUST  SOME  MOTOVATION PIC'S
> ...


thanks a lot mini


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 28 2009, 11:20 AM~13137869
> *frank that looks like a wagon sport coupe  !
> 
> A cadillac WSC !
> ...


yeaaaar i bring it tomorow to the show  























but its not ready :biggrin: its a long way to finish :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN BRO NOW THATS FREAKIN CUSTOM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 28 2009, 01:27 PM~13137431
> *got bored today so i was thinking about my cadillac...
> 
> wanted to build a totaly different one...
> ...





:0 that looks killer bro, i cant wait to see this one done :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13137431
> *got bored today so i was thinking about my cadillac...
> 
> wanted to build a totaly different one...
> ...



lookin good


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD FRANK.......


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for comments !!!

now that will be my first pro tourer build !

its the old amt kit 64 mustang, i cut all up and make a viper engine conversion...

V10 Power JEAARRR :biggrin: 

with some cool pegasus wheels...

that will be a highly detailled build ! (after long time :biggrin: )

i dont know what for colour i choise for this little crazy thing


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will be watching this one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 2 2009, 09:23 PM~13154544
> *i will be watching this one!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Fleißig , Frank !
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats gonna look Great Homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

so this is yours? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxsn_PcMQs4


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IS GOING TO BE SOMETHING ELSE RIGHT THERE!! BAD ASS SHIT YOU GOT GOIN HERE HOMIE!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Purple with a two-tone gray interior with purple accents.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 2 2009, 09:31 PM~13157797
> *so this is yours? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxsn_PcMQs4
> *


x-2....IS that yours?


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

NICE CADY MAN


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 08:14 PM~13158303
> *x-2....IS that yours?
> *



yeeeeaaaar thats mine :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 3 2009, 01:01 AM~13161014
> *yeeeeaaaar thats mine  :biggrin:
> *


Cool....maybe pics of the box under it making all those moves?Id like to see it.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 21 2009, 12:28 AM~13066917
> *hey guys
> 
> after starting threads for each single project i will be start everything here in one thread for future !
> ...


 nice display , i like the way you got em poseing :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 11:04 PM~13161044
> *Cool....maybe pics of the box under it making all those moves?Id like to see it.
> *


i will make some pics...

in the video you can see it good too, there is 2 model servos with a time relais, these servos are moving the car with the hinges...

the car stands alone on the box, everything at the suspension is build with hinges...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 2 2009, 08:07 PM~13158218
> *Purple with a two-tone gray interior with purple accents.
> *



sounds nice... :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some progess pics

got the hinges done, must do the trunk hinge now:


















i can not decide which engine cover i should use, the normal viper or the custom cover....?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD !


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I like the normal one, the custom one looks to big!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya the normal one!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 4 2009, 01:59 PM~13177666
> *ya the normal one!!!
> *





X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies

i think too i will go with that og viper cover

in the meantime i build the bumpers, this ride will have no chrome anymore  

i choose the colour it will be dark grey with black stripes. there will be no original grille in the front any more...

i post pics then


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YA FRANK DO THE NORMAL ONE LOOKS MUCH BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some new progress pics,

added a front bumper from a 92 mercury cougar










the rear will be original but dechromed for a more racing look










all open up !










inner trunk cover will be filled with flocking or something felt... the hole is for a switch because this ride will hook up with led lightning in the front and the rear and perhabs inner light and trunk light...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS NICE........KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Really sharp man.Loving that engine choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 man this ride is gonna be sick!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT work on this one


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

2 new projects !!

both are promo models.

buick reatta "Euro Style", choped roof...


















90s buick regal hopper
stance with wheels is just mokup for pics !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I like this Model....this is BAD....


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I owned a 89 regal custom not to long ago and still been looking for that kit! where u find it?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Buick Promo and a Hopper to


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 15 2009, 05:48 AM~13284635
> *I owned a 89 regal custom not to long ago and still been looking for that kit! where u find it?
> *


thats a promo !

i found it in ebay :biggrin: 

i bouhgt this two cars together in one auktion


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i found one!i wanna builda hopper so bad. I have a 4 motor dancer that i got from 1ofakind but dont have a battery for it. the chassie is from pegasus but im not a fan of the t sliders. Can i use u bars instead? and i need some string


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i am a rookie at building hoppers too :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some progress on that euro style


















and:

the miper is painted :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nobody has a answer for imageshack problem??? :0


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 16 2009, 12:40 PM~13294718
> *nobody has a answer for imageshack problem??? :0
> *


Really most people HATE Imageshack...(including me) Id much rather use Photobucket.BUT your cars are looking good.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 16 2009, 01:40 PM~13294718
> *nobody has a answer for imageshack problem??? :0
> *


Yea go to TINY PICS....and size for 15 inch Monitors... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i got it i am at photobucket now and it works fine look at the upper pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

VERY NICE BRO!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 16 2009, 03:28 PM~13295754
> *yeah i got it i am at photobucket now and it works fine look at the upper pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea but photobucket after time the pic is gone and deleted...too soon..


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 AM~13304737
> *Yea but photobucket after time the pic is gone and deleted...too soon..
> *


damn :angry: 

so i must go to tiny pics... :uh:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

the uglyst euro style lolo is ready !

:biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

it has working led lights

fog lights
position lights in front and sidemarkers
rearlights


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i wouldnt say ugly,......... unusual maybe! but nice job building this!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN I LIKE IT... VERY OLD SCHOOL EURO...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Really Ugly ride .... but you forgot to drill some holes in the end of the exhaust system !

LEDs lights looking good !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got the resin convertion set this week so i started on my monte

this will be highly detailled build, all open up.

first i glued the resin parts on the body and make the bumper lines with thin plastic pieces over the hole body

i think it looks good for the first time i make something like that...the door lines are a bit higher because the door is just for mok up pics it sits not perfectly, when i have build the hinges then it will be on same high.

now i had to cut of the roof spoiler and i though about to make a landau coupe with vinyl top... ( im not shure about) perhabs i even make a normal roof because of patterns better come out then...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hopefully you will tuck those wheels and not skate the car!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2009, 01:55 PM~13354338
> *hopefully you will tuck those wheels and not skate the car!
> *


year dont be scary, its just for showing the body... this will be a classical monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13354364
> *year dont be scary, its just for showing the body... this will be a classical monte carlo  :biggrin:
> *


nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Gonna be cool!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET SO FAR


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

uhh , Frank ! You gets better and better !

I like it !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for compliments. today in the evening i will get more into this. hope i can show new pics


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good homie. Cant wait to see it completed. Real nice so far dawg.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: some progress

add a sun roof, cut out the roof, this will be filled with a functional sun roof, i will build it that i can slide it in and out.

and shaved the ss spoiler to normal ls size :biggrin: 










and a new project

a tkm lincoln continetal. last week i phoned with daniel (side-to-side) and he says that the models are much shitty ! i said you be kidding :biggrin: but today it was in the mail and its just horrible brrrrr :uh: 


















but i never give up  :biggrin: 

so i started on this, i shaved it and add new trim lines. then i cut out the rear light, this will be replaced with a clear one...

here is the original taste 









on this side i do the detail work i took a blade and grind it out to make some deep effects


























the hole side 










this ride is very ugly the dimensions are not real. but i will make the best of it :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i primed the lincoln, now the resin is showing the hole desaster, thousand of little holes round on the body... must fill everything with putti / primer. damn :uh: 

but it looks good so far. cutted the front grille out, it will be replaced by a chromed cadillac grille...

here are some pics


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank , i say it !!!

Its a damn Fuc**in thing !

But you make it ......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hope these help


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks bro, thats i need ! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Build Man... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE WORK BRO, BUT TKM HAS ONE OF THE SHITTIEST RESINS EVER, I BOUGHT A STS OR CTS CADDY 2 YEARS AGO AT THE NNL AND IT WAS CRAP, DON'T KNOW Y I BOUGHT IT EITHER


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 25 2009, 10:33 AM~13384984
> *NICE WORK BRO, BUT TKM HAS ONE OF THE SHITTIEST RESINS EVER, I BOUGHT A STS OR CTS CADDY 2 YEARS AGO AT THE NNL AND IT WAS CRAP, DON'T KNOW Y I BOUGHT IT EITHER
> *


jupp such tkm models are the baddest ever :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 22 2009, 01:51 PM~13354316
> *got the resin convertion set this week so i started on my monte
> 
> this will be highly detailled build, all open up.
> ...


This is Badass


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HEY HOMI ANY UP DATES TODAY :biggrin: DONT VORGOT MY RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

perhabs today or tomorow havent got time this end of week :uh:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got the lincoln sanded, putted and primered again

now it looks much better

got also the caddy sports wagon primeered now i must do a lot of putty work














this ford 49 custom glue bomb i bought in ebay with a lot of other crap, it looks interessting so i started to rebuild this










repaired the glue rests and shaved the tail lights and signal lights, the rear lights will be in roll pan now...


















*but no i got a problem does anybody know how to remove such old decals without much work :biggrin: ????*


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some progress

that resin lincoln and the custom caddy gets me out of nerve :uh: 

so i worked on this again, could remove the old decals with warm soap water !

headlights frenched, no signal lamps, rear lights in a custom rollpan, cut all out and do hinges, it has suicide doors and the hood opens over the roof.

i decided to do a custom/ pro street with big wheels in the rear, the car will get a one colour job, maybe yellow or something, here some pics




























its primered now and perhabs today, later tomorow i will get new pics in !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 28 2009, 07:34 PM~13416220
> *some progress
> 
> that resin lincoln and the custom caddy gets me out of nerve  :uh:
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO KEEP IT UP


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks man !

here are some primer pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: today was painting day :biggrin: 

buick regal hopper, paint 1. stage!










Ford Mercury Pro Street:










and the lincoln resin glue bomb :biggrin: 1. stage of paint !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YOOOO PAINTING DAY :biggrin: NICE..... LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that busted ass linc dont look so bad once you put some color on it FREAK ! That TMK shit is fucked up but your work has got it looking the part ! Can't wait to see it finish and to see the turn out !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yesterday i spend some time on my lincoln with gel paints

great mistake !!! 

i used to much different gel pens and styles and was not happy with it !










also i had to repaint it, problem was the foil, everything was foiled damn, 

so i partly painted it


















now are again foling work and gel paint work,

in the end it should like like this or something like that


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool but dont Paint the Roof Black !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

man i love how it looked in the first pic.it was just a lil over done.well to many colors.......man you got it looking so smooth though!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> yesterday i spend some time on my lincoln with gel paints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

i thought about my lincoln tonight and i feel not good with the paint.

i dont like it as it is now !


i will do it again completly new paint and new foling !!!! :biggrin: 

you must be thinking i am crazy, but thats okay :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

that will be the new design

black vinyl top

dark red and red metallic color with gold color stripes


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you at Home ?

I need your Help , when i can come around ???


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 31 2009, 03:46 AM~13441411
> *that will be the new design
> 
> black vinyl top
> ...


no i am at work, i phone you later


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Linki is Sick uffin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 30 2009, 09:36 PM~13432900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this one looked good in my opinion, but good luck with another try


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn !!! damn !!! damn !!!
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
i should have leave the colour as it is....

after a bath in break fluid there is no more roof and a-pillars on that lincoln bitch !!!

damn !!!
:banghead:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*RIP * :uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :uh: 
brake fluid+resin= :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That fucking sucks!!!! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

pics??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534513
> *pics??
> *


Yeah, lets see what the damage is


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Arrrhg .... but dont cry Frank here i have a new Lincoln for you , look ......

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-79-Lincoln-Mk-V-R...%3A1%7C294%3A50


:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 10 2009, 06:01 AM~13536189
> *Arrrhg .... but dont cry Frank here i have a new Lincoln for you , look ......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-79-Lincoln-Mk-V-R...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> ...


There are some great other models on E_BAY...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for your answer homies :cheesy: 

i will make some pics tomarow.

but here i have a new project

the chevy pickup lowrider radical, shortened bed, fully shaved, lifted cabin, slide out rear, flip front and full working suspension !

here some pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That pickup looks wild homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gonna be a cool radical Freak.... keep postin pics...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks guys,

tomorow i will make more pics of lifting cab and so on...

and the broken lincoln... :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT TRUCK LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME BRO!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Got my package today thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 11 2009, 11:09 AM~13546418
> *Got my package today thanks bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hope the goodies are okay  

got my package today too, thank you !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some progress on that radical truck

primered it now, shaved the hole front instead of the upper headlights

cab lift is done, intereor has only one seat rest is hifi and on the co-drivers side there will be a bed for resting :biggrin: 

must do pics now but i have not much time :uh:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I like that Radical Style on your Truck !
Nice idea with that Bed end . 

Post fast Pics in Primer stage , cant wait .... uhhhh wet wet wet ...lol


c ya


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love the bed end work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

okay guys

here are some fast pics, i cannot show the suspension and the lifting, because the parts are drying (the black ones) the will be chromed with alclad :biggrin: 

here some primer pics now :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Great work homie.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD FRANK


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This is one sik looking build.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that truck is sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 16 2009, 11:42 AM~13593315
> *okay guys
> 
> here are some fast pics, i cannot show the suspension and the lifting, because the parts are drying (the black ones) the will be chromed with alclad  :biggrin:
> ...





this is fawkin sick bro  killer work so far


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks guys,

today in the morning i had a another stage of black colour and primer because the red plastic is bleeding ! :0


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

one sick truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking bad ass bro!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Apr 17 2009, 01:15 AM~13602005
> *one sick truck. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ..This is one of my favorites....Keep postin.... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

some progress pics

the buick regal hopper, foiled and cleared


















and the radical truck

painted and gel painted, must clear now










and here the alclad painted parts










hope you like it :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dang, some nice progress right there!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 21 2009, 03:59 AM~13639952
> *hey homs,
> 
> some progress pics
> ...


That's CLEAN!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's looking good....can't wait to see more...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 21 2009, 03:59 AM~13639952
> *hey homs,
> 
> some progress pics
> ...


Damn those look clean as fuck!! 
Smoke much bro??!! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

jear thanks homs,

done the clear today, will take pics tomarow i think its real beautifull :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

You throw down some nice Patterns


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 NICE PAINT JOBS FRANK...........


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

just a progress pic

done to 95 %, must do some little things, polish, drivetrain and exhaust system


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

bad ass !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 22 2009, 11:23 AM~13655521
> *just a progress pic
> 
> done to 95 %, must do some little things, polish, drivetrain and exhaust system
> ...


I love it! Nice color and lines! :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That truck is sweet bro.Love the idea of newer trucks being turned into full radicals  .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 22 2009, 12:23 PM~13655521
> *just a progress pic
> 
> done to 95 %, must do some little things, polish, drivetrain and exhaust system
> ...


This is one killer looking build man.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

okay guys, this one is finished !

here the data:

begin as a promo chevrolet extended cab pickup

customwork:
- shortened bed and glue on to cab
- shaved passenger side
- no side pillars
- shaved front
- custom roll pan
- flip front
- slide out rear end
- fully functional suspension
- cabin lift
- custom frame build
- custom intereur with bed to rest :biggrin: 

parts used:

amt chevy engine, suspension from plymouth and toyota. rest scratchbuild.

and more i dont remember all.... :uh: 

so let the pics talk :cheesy:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You did a GREAT job on this truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 :0 REALY NICE JOB FRANK CROME LOOKS GOOD SHINE AND CLEAN LIKE THE PAINT NICE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nicw work on this wild ass truck ! What a way to stand out from the norm !


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Truck Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

That truck is outrageous! All your work looks hot bro.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks killer.

Where are the ignition wires going? They look like there going down to the block or the pan.. They need to go to the heads..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That truck is off the hook


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 great job


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

nice job homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is really nice. Great work on that! Cant wait to see what you got coming next.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 11:20 PM~13683706
> *That is really nice. Great work on that! Cant wait to see what you got coming next.
> *


X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies !!!

next projects in the future

- 80s cadillac station / delivery wagon (lowrider shop car)
- 78 monte radical with liftings and so on
- 86 el camino ss street custom

and we will see what i found for model kits in the next time


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you have got me runnin ideas thru my mind now... sometime soon, maybe :biggrin: Looks *freak*in awesome


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

here i have a built that i done for a show in august

the el camino "beach boy"

its done except of the mirrors and wiper arms

had a lot of fun painting this one, all airbrushed and handpainted...

here the pics


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 damn! killer work brother :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dam you do sick work Homie ..very nice... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE PAINT JOB BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick details Homie


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 06:57 AM~13664188
> *okay guys, this one is finished !
> 
> here the data:
> ...


i never wouldve guessed this was a chevy. i was thinkin it was a hilux. fantastic job homie! great attention 2 detail n jus plain crazy! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 23 2009, 05:59 AM~13664197
> *You did a GREAT job on this truck!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies,

next on the list to finish is the ford mustang with wiper engine.

must put it together now. hope to do some pics this weekend.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 9 2009, 12:29 PM~13834714
> *thanks homies,
> 
> next on the list to finish is the ford mustang with wiper engine.
> ...


HOPE TO :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

x100


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> hey guys,
> 
> here i have a built that i done for a show in august
> 
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sick work up in here Custom!! Your sh!t is awesome bro...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

the truck and the elco are off the chain sick skills bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies :biggrin: 

my projects get me boring so i started something new :cheesy: 

Chevy Truck Hopper, single motor setup, handuse look up in the rear...

after some trobbles with my setup i finally got it now thanks to you guys (the other thread)

here is one pic, got it in primer now and made a toneau cover for bed.

will be a simple hopper with nice painting and a few details just to have fun...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 23 2009, 04:40 PM~13979062
> *thanks homies  :biggrin:
> 
> my projects get me boring so i started something new  :cheesy:
> ...



Dam that's nice Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

chevy truck hopper is done still have no pics of it...

but i reworked my hot rod style truck, its still a slammer, it lays on the ground now :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

and.... the miper is done !!! ford mustang with viper engine and a lot of details.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here are 3 pics more


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Badass Homie


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Car Frank , but i think make the Grill Black ! 

Nice Air Cleaners !!!


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

real nice work man. late.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Real nice homie


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 2 2009, 10:09 AM~14070501
> *hey guys
> 
> chevy truck hopper is done still have no pics of it...
> ...


This truck looks sick bro, on the ground, just the way it should be LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies ;-)

next thing to finish is my 59 el camino pro tourer with big 409 engine :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah bro! I like that truck and mustang! 

Nice touches on the truck, i really like the exhaust.

What kind of grille is on the miper?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

the grille is a plate i got from sidetoside, i dont know where he gets it :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks good Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yesterday i got new stuff, a resin cutclass body and a monte carlo kit

with this i will build my first cutclass lolo. pics will follow !

frank


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

started on my cutlass

real nice resin body (thanks to side-to-side  )
but there are a few details missing. but i will fix it.

first i cutted out the hood and the trunk










thats my donor kit










then i started to cut out the engine room and cut the undercarriage to make it fit


















fits and looks good :cheesy: 


















the resin is thick thats why the whole undercarriage and engine room fits a little bit deeper in the body but thats not a problem because my cutlass will be locked up in the end.

now i had to remove the resin bumper, as you can see its to small and there are no turning signal lights. i will try to cut the monte carlo clip in pieces and glue it onto the cutlass bumper...










so that it was for today. nice project, it makes a lot of fun...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MUCH WORK ON THE BENCH :0 .........LOOKS GOOD BRO  

HAVE THE SAME ONE ON MY BENCH :biggrin: BUT MY RESIN
IS A BAD MONSTER


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

lol 

i be sure you made that ! :biggrin: 

the biggest shit is the thick hood and trunk


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 8 2009, 08:31 PM~14127449
> *lol
> 
> i be sure you made that !  :biggrin:
> ...


YEAR DEFENATLY ITS SO THICK.........I HAVE SHAVED MANY HOUERS ON THAT BODY NOW ITS IN A BOX AND SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

loving the builds.. also love the Iron man truck! haha. good to have you on our team! Do you do any import models?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

no until now nothing...

but i want to do some imports madnesss :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I Like the Cutty!

If the hood and trunk are too bulky you can try to cast new ones.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yeah i thought about that but i dont to want to do that... i think i will use those resin parts and sand it a bit thinner :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 9 2009, 09:17 AM~14137680
> *yeah i thought about that but i dont to want to do that... i think i will use those resin parts and sand it a bit thinner  :biggrin:
> *



Good luck and happy sanding! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

wow die autos sehen gut aus. 


Nice work bro. I am german too. Your builds are bitchin bro. Nice work. Where in germany are you at? I was born in heidelberg and lived near mannheim till i was 8. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 9 2009, 01:20 PM~14140257
> *wow die autos sehen gut aus.
> Nice work bro. I am german too. Your builds are bitchin bro. Nice work. Where in germany are you at? I was born in heidelberg and lived near mannheim till i was 8. :biggrin:
> *


glad to see another german here, we are getting more and more :biggrin: 

i am from lauterbach in hessen, its between frankfurt and kassel in the middle...its near alsfeld the a5 you know  

we are 5-6 germans here we should make a club - german builder or some like that.. :cheesy: 

or europe builder, there some france or uk builders here too !!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 10 2009, 09:39 AM~14149458
> *glad to see another german here, we are getting more and more  :biggrin:
> 
> i am from lauterbach in hessen, its between frankfurt and kassel in the middle...its near alsfeld the a5 you know
> ...




Nice you arent that far away from where i lived. I was also in hessen. I live in the town of lampertheim. Dont know if your familiar with that town but i was about 5 mins away from the coleman army base. We arent in the army we just lived close to them.


Glad to see i am not the only german here :biggrin: :biggrin:



wie ist das wetter in deutschland? :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i have repaired the front, i added a sheet under the bumper, make holes for turning signal lamps and i also shaved the resin lines and make new one from sheet on the bumper and body in front...

more to come


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

nice work on those fender flares


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies,

today i though about to build it as a street hopper car a light brown with dark brown vinyl top... or a creme white?? not shure about the colour...

hydraulics, wires, but nothing fancy, not to much colour, i want to keep the body lines of this great car!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Def cleaned it up good!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Of the beautiful WORK..


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some news

body is done and ready to primer, only must hinge hood and trunk

here are some pics

i cut out the resin rearlights, they will be replace with clear plastik sheets, outside red, inside white clear, the deep effect will be created with bare metal foil









front bumper is ready









rear bumper ready









here the fender flares









notice the space for the side markers, they will be also clear plastik, orange and red


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you are doing some damn nice work on that cutlass freak! great job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

thats gonna be bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude!!!!! thats some sick ass work bro................... way to bring that body to life  


there is no doubt that this is gonna be bad ass bro!


ide go with white with a camel top, with camel guts and gold spokes :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2009, 09:30 PM~14183221
> *dude!!!!! thats some sick ass work bro................... way to bring that body to life
> there is no doubt that this is gonna be bad ass bro!
> ide go with white with a camel top, with camel guts and gold spokes :0
> *


sounds good dropped, i thougth about white car with brown top and brown intereuer and white spokes with chrome rings :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do it up homie, i know either way, this whip will be for real :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin good bro!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

so the olds is in primer and must dry, got bored and started another build...

startet with a ford galaxie from amt...










car was boring, so i made a little top chop...










after that i used the fender skirts that belongs to the kit...and shaved the body...










but this was boring too, so i started to build from sheet and parts of the crap box the totaly oldskool galaxie custom :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























now its in primer too !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

sick custom....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm bro thats gonna look ol sch crazy when its done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin bad ass!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies, i will post progress pics soon !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The galaxy looks a little bit like a Swedish Custom Car !

Awesome work on the Cutty , Frank !

I call you this Week !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homie !

got my new toy yesterday :biggrin: so i can use it on cutlass and galaxie

cutlass will be white colour and galaxie green pearl color with white carson top (or brown)


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 19 2009, 03:11 AM~14236178
> *thanks homie !
> 
> got my new toy yesterday  :biggrin:  so i can use it on cutlass and galaxie
> ...


 Now your cookin Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 19 2009, 12:11 AM~14236178
> *thanks homie !
> 
> got my new toy yesterday  :biggrin:  so i can use it on cutlass and galaxie
> ...


Nice Cus  

Is that gun for painting bigger objects ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yep it has a 125mg cab for colour, its for spraying little objekts at the real car and so on

its nice to spray car colour and clear and flakes. with airbrush the needles are to thin for that


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 19 2009, 03:41 AM~14236812
> *yep it has a 125mg cab for colour, its for spraying little objekts at the real car and so on
> 
> its nice to spray car colour and clear and flakes. with airbrush the needles are to thin for that
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 19 2009, 03:41 AM~14236812
> *yep it has a 125mg cab for colour, its for spraying little objekts at the real car and so on
> 
> its nice to spray car colour and clear and flakes. with airbrush the needles are to thin for that
> *



kool, but depends what airbrush you use, have an Iwata modified to shoot flake, tried that touchup gun and sprayed too much paint. But if it works for you,kool, everyone has their favorite......

nice gun, post up some painted cars......


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

my new toy works fine !

here primer pic, cutlass and galaxie










and then paint done


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today was a good day

nearly finished my pro-tourer el camino with airride and 409 engine

a few things are missing but i wanted to make pictures because it was nice weather :biggrin: 

here the pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 20 2009, 07:38 AM~14246112
> *my new toy works fine !
> 
> 
> ...



Those look nice, I cant wait to see that Cutty!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN ASS HELL BRO LOVE THE ELCO... MORE PICS OF THE GALAXIE PLEASE....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies,

galaxie is still paint drying, 

i take the lincoln that the brake fluid destroied and rebuild him

problem of that tkm resin shit is that this ride is to small and shitty detailled, so i rebuild it completly

add a roof from monte carlo and cut out the hood and front because its crap

i build everything self new and take away most of the resin !

self build parts=

front with lights and grille, hood, trunk with reserve wheel cover and front and rear bumpers, turning lights etc etc

will be a long way :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 20 2009, 11:10 AM~14247472
> *today was a good day
> 
> nearly finished my pro-tourer el camino with airride and 409 engine
> ...


very clean build bro looks mean bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here are the finish pics of the pro-tourer-camino


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

and i worked at the lincoln again :biggrin: 

first i build a front mask with using a cadillac grille










then i made a new bumper










after that i started to make a new hood


























then i cutted out the lights, they will be open 


















made new holes for side marker lamps










cut out that shitty resin trunk and make a new, also made a new rear bumper, the rear lights will be clear as the front lights and side marker lamps



































its a lot of work but soon i will have my own lincoln continetal :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gotta respect the amount of work that goes into rebuilding this Linc!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

x2

I know that resin Lincoln is a useless brick......

nice work on making your own lincoln


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on the lincoln i got my eye on this build.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real good homie. Lovin all the work in here dawg and I cant wait to see that lincoln completed man.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

makes me want to rebuild my tkm linc...awesome job!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice job rebuilding man :thumbsup: 
you got some skills !!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> here are the finish pics of the pro-tourer-camino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 21 2009, 08:07 AM~14252061
> *and i worked at the lincoln again  :biggrin:
> 
> first i build a front mask with using a cadillac grille
> ...


wow man you gotta have repect for this, i would have put that resin in the trash,but your making it look rite !!! thats real art. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah bro, that lincoln is lookin good already. Great job on rebuilding it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 21 2009, 10:35 AM~14252442
> *Gotta respect the amount of work that goes into rebuilding this Linc!!
> *






W :0 W................................................. is all i can say :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 21 2009, 06:07 AM~14252061
> *and i worked at the lincoln again  :biggrin:
> 
> first i build a front mask with using a cadillac grille
> ...


GOT RESPECT FOR YOU BRO!! KEEP US POSTED ON THE PROGRESS ON THE LINC.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for comments fellows,

will work on that linc until its ready :biggrin: i planned to make it detallied with opened hood and trunk and lowrider setup, big 409 engine or cadillac engine...

will be a long way to finish but i am shure it will be stunning then. it makes a lot fun when i build something my self what does no one other have build in this way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK UP IN HERE CUSTOM FREAK. :thumbsup:


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Magnificent Work on Lincoln ... :0 CustomFreak...and Pro-Toured-Camino is magnificent..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The lincoln is looking good bro. :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

CLEAN LIC BASKET!! IM READY TO BUILD!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks fellows,

now my galaxie and cutlass are dryed and i will work at this first (foling and clearing) 

the lincoln has to wait :biggrin: 

pics follows


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, nice work on Linc!! :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome work Mr Freaky... Put it down for Dynasty !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 21 2009, 05:01 AM~14252054
> *here are the finish pics of the pro-tourer-camino
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

okay guys,

here are next pics

had folied the galaxie and cutlass, these are pics before clear coat


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 27 2009, 09:55 AM~14313287
> *okay guys,
> 
> here are next pics
> ...



UUH.........

YOU PAINT THE CUTTY REALY QUICK LOOKS GOOD   
ONLY WITH COLOR???? :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: you must be kidding

sand, filler, sand, filler, sand, filler, sand, filler-----------------------color :biggrin: 

after that clear coat the rear roof part will be lightbrown


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 27 2009, 02:55 AM~14313287
> *okay guys,
> 
> here are next pics
> ...



lovin the cutlass bro how you gona pose it i say front up ass down :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn all my pics are lost in internet, the space where i loaded up is closed.

will repost those pics the next days


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: progess pics :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cutlass, made the rear lights out of plastic glas




























made the front ready




























and here are some new stuff

monte carlo radical, i got this from side-to-side, he cut up the whole shit and then lost interest :biggrin: i cutted original monte front and rear and made selfbuild panels and hinge all. in the back there will be a big flat tv screen










































then i have a camaro, i made the rear fenders wider and add a rollpan in back and a grill with headlights from chevy pickup which i cut in the half










































and this is my 1965 ford galaxie, a real oldsskool lowrider with suicide doors and 5-spokes rims


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank , call me please i want talk about a
Contest in Kassel !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Models still looking good Frank , but the rear lights on the Cutlas are wrong !!










The red zone are also rear light ! You forgot it to cut out !
So the car looks much differrent in the rear view !

Not so pretty !!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hm your right, but its okay

perhabs i will build another cutlass and make it better :biggrin: 

now here some pics

painted camaro


















and i repainted the oldschool galaxie !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nobody watch my progress ???  

some new pics :biggrin: 

Dodge Monaco Promo with pearl and fading patterns and gel paints and a few flakes in clear (must sand and clear again)









lay some flakes on the galaxie too (must sand too)









and look daniel what i´ve done to your mercedes 600 !
it was out of rescue so i did a fantasie pickup of it


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks good Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

They all look awsome


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> nobody watch my progress ???
> 
> 
> 
> Offcourse we do were just SPEACHLESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides look sik bro, outstanding work


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Also a good Idea for the 600 !!!

Lay it down on the floor and put some Big Rims on it ! Muhahahaha

Everybody looks on your progress ! Keep up the good work !

c ya


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK BRO


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys

some progress on the galaxie intereor










and here is a 49 ford i build a while again it sleep in the box and now it returns to the desk :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

fantastic job on your rides brother i always got my eye on your tread.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 9 2009, 06:48 PM~14427275
> *fantastic job on your rides brother i always got my eye on your tread.
> *


X2 Some times I don't have time to comment but I try to look at what everyone is up to.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

always try to look at your thread, try for everyone. i comment on them if i have time. its usually a quik view then onto the next.
dont worry we are all stalking you in the shadows


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 9 2009, 07:14 PM~14427532
> *X2  Some times I don't have time to comment but I try to look at what everyone is up to.
> *


SAME HERE ! I TRY TO LOOK AT EVERYTHING I CAN ON HERE BUT WITH PACKING UP TO MOVE AND TAKING CARE OF THE TWINS I HAVE LITTLE TYPING TIME ! BUT BEST BELIVE I FOLLOW WHATS GOING ON HERE ON LIL AND IN YOUR TOPIC ASWHILE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: 




killer work as always bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 9 2009, 05:48 PM~14427275
> *fantastic job on your rides brother i always got my eye on your tread.
> *



x2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

dodge monaco 2door is ready

was a promo modell i modified the suspension front and rear to make it more realistik look. paint is color fading patterns and gel paints with flakes in clear and 3 coats of another clear. intereur is light brown with switchbox and shootgun and wood steering wheel.

here the pics


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! turned out really good ! LOL not the common choice for dippin but you did good !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i now its mopar :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I like this one , good idea with the Front and rear Axle !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jul 10 2009, 11:58 AM~14433092
> *I like this one , good idea with the Front and rear Axle !
> *






x-2 



looks real good bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys

next one to finish is the 65 galaxie oldschool, ran out of felt, must buy new tomarow :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2009, 11:29 AM~14434490
> *x-2
> looks real good bro
> *


x305


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice build bro. Different but that's y i like it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: LOOKS WICKED BRO!! I LIKEDEDED IT!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IM SO FUCKIN SPEECHLESS RIGHT NOW..... THAT DODGE IS SICK!! HELL, ALL OF YOUR BUILDS ARE INSANE, AND I LIKE THEM!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for compliments homies 

cutted out the ol cadillac eldo :0 and shaved all the lines and cornes a bit

cant let my freaky fingers off that plastic shit :biggrin: 

will sitting on very tiny 13"s


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey was this your Donk Cadillac ???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 07:28 AM~14432474
> *dodge monaco 2door is ready
> 
> was a promo modell i modified the suspension front and rear to make it more realistik look. paint is color fading patterns and gel paints with flakes in clear and 3 coats of another clear. intereur is light brown with switchbox and shootgun and wood steering wheel.
> ...


LoL at quick glance, i thought it was a 77 monte!? :biggrin: came out nice bro!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> > hey guys,
> >
> > here i have a built that i done for a show in august
> >
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jul 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14459535
> *Hey was this your Donk Cadillac ???
> *


jep :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

good evening...or should i say god morning? :biggrin: 

started the art work on the cadillac










































now i make a thin clear on the body. when its dry i will paint patterns around that artwork, the car will be blue-black-silver (or something like that i dont know) :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE!!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HEY HOMI YOU POST SOME NICE STUFF LAST TIME.........YOU PAINTWORK ON THE CARS IS SICK........


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14493855
> *good evening...or should i say god morning? :biggrin:
> 
> started the art work on the cadillac
> ...


 Star Trek Lac


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 16 2009, 03:42 PM~14493855
> *good evening...or should i say god morning? :biggrin:
> 
> started the art work on the cadillac
> ...


Wow Homie that's some Crazy Shit.........I can't wait to see your next move... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

god damn, cadillac fucked up...must lay it in brake fluid..whole work for nothing :angry: 










some progress on that camaro...










and some new pic of the oldschool galaxie


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

did you flock those fenderwells? i havent seen anything like that before


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

no thats simple felt i glue on its easier and faster as flocking


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

that Galaxie is going to be killa!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks like u didnt primer tha caddi


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2009, 12:46 AM~14515734
> *looks like u didnt primer tha caddi
> *


for shure i primer every model, but very thin. i know the reason it lay in brake fluid before (has old paint) and i washed it not enough...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

liking that camaro what color is that?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

there are three colours, first white basecoat then light transparent yellow, then darker yellow in the middle and fenders, then lightgreen mixed with yellow 

i dont know what for colours that are.... its automotive paint i got from a work college.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Alot of nice builds and wips.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice color on that camaro :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Paint on this Camaro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2 :thumbsup: 
Too bad that bad thing happened with Caddy


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 20 2009, 09:01 AM~14524278
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> Too bad that bad thing happened with Caddy
> *


yep thats realy bad.....but i lay it in brake fluid an make it new !

just remember - brake fluid is my best friend - never give up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14525290
> *just remember - brake fluid is my best friend - never give up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sucks for the caddy bro  


but the rest of the rides are looking serious :biggrin: keep it up big dawg


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jul 20 2009, 10:33 AM~14524096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 06:28 AM~14432474
> *dodge monaco 2door is ready
> 
> was a promo modell i modified the suspension front and rear to make it more realistik look. paint is color fading patterns and gel paints with flakes in clear and 3 coats of another clear. intereur is light brown with switchbox and shootgun and wood steering wheel.
> ...


is that a g.i. joe shotgun? i have a few layin around, but not sure which model i want them in :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

that gun was in a weapon model set white metal


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you ready with the Contest Models for the Street Nats ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

foe shure :biggrin: 

perhabs a bit here and there but in the whole thing they are ready :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

have no time in the moment, but here are some pics ive done in the last weeks...

just paint, needs to foil and clear !

buick regal pro-street









galaxie painted part II









mercury marauder pickup oldsschool custom


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn , your painting skills are sick !

Take some Holidays and Paint some Models for me !
;-))

See ya Saturday at the Nats !!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 6 2009, 12:31 PM~14694358
> *Damn , your painting skills are sick !
> 
> Take some Holidays and Paint some Models for me !
> ...


thanks homie

yep see you saturday this will be fun, hope you finished the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAMMMMNNN!!!! THOSE ARE WICKED. I LIKE THAT PAINT JOB ON THAT BUICK THE MOST!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some Crazy Paint Bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks a lot bro´s :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 6 2009, 10:44 AM~14693285
> *hey guys,
> 
> have no time in the moment, but here are some pics ive done in the last weeks...
> ...


nice! VERY NICE!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

BANG.............. and another one finished :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here is some new stuff i just began...

chevrolet caprice lolo (ex police car) sittin on 13" (see the different on the 3 pic !)


























and a chevy 3500 dually truck, something i will build like the mid 90´s wild minitrucks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice 13'' thats what the size they should have made them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good man!



that camaro is sick, what front grill is that?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks man,

its the under half of a chevy pickup truck grille :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Frank , the Caprice with 13s looks very Stylish !!!
I think you saw one the last Weekend !!! hehehe 

The Color and the hole Camaro looks good so far , but put the 
nose down !!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin: 

thanks daniel :biggrin: yepp i saw one caprice this weekend, normaly i would use this rims with my caddilac but they are simple perfect for that caprice baby 

i let them nose up because its a 80s custom and some drag spirit build...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What for a Color for the Caprice ???????????


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 11 2009, 10:23 AM~14735425
> *What for a Color for the Caprice ???????????
> *


good question, i dont know really???

any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 11 2009, 01:10 PM~14735305
> *thanks man,
> 
> its the under half of a chevy pickup truck grille  :biggrin:
> *





 nice!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

A dark Red , i have the Original Paint from Flos Caprice here ! hehe


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Camaro looks really good bro. 
Caprice and the Chevy Truck are gonna be some NICE projects.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks bro, this is my first caprice i ever build

not shure about the colour...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 11 2009, 10:30 PM~14737096
> *thanks bro, this is my first caprice i ever build
> 
> not shure about the colour...
> *


You saw this German G.I ride? 
last weekend in Hannover?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn homie !!!

that was us !! this caprice belong to side-to-side´s brother flo!!!!

we were there was a weekend full of fun !



thats why i call - the fucking world is so small !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 12 2009, 11:28 AM~14744118
> *damn homie !!!
> 
> that was us !! this caprice belong to side-to-side´s brother flo!!!!
> ...




 

That car is Clean bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks man

i painted the model caprice in the same colour ! :biggrin: i will build this funny ride !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the Original Chevy Paint here ! 

When do you come around !??

Do you need Detail Pics , then let me know !

The Car is here at my House !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks man, but i dont need i have a matching colour at home :biggrin: car is painted :cheesy: 

i must come around in the next time ...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some pics

caprice painted and mock up pic, must come down in the rear ...










and the dually :biggrin: but its the first step of paint, gel painting follow !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice Homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 always some fly shit in here :biggrin: nice paint work bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real nice Bro......


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice paint job homie


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies !

now that are some progress pics of 5 cars after clearing, i couldnt not get a cool photo in the sun normaly they shining a lot more !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Allltaaaa , you do a lot of Work with painting the last Days!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 11 2009, 05:27 AM~14733812
> *BANG.............. and another one finished  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i'm diggin' that camaro. what clear are you using on it?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 12 2009, 11:04 AM~14747392
> *I have the Original Chevy Paint here !
> 
> When do you come around !??
> ...


post more pics of the caprice!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 13 2009, 06:08 AM~14755264
> *some pics
> 
> caprice painted and mock up pic, must come down in the rear ...
> ...


I like the car and I like the wheels, I really dig the Revell wirewheels.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN. WHIPS LOOK PIMP. THAT PAINT ON THE DOOLEY IS WILD BRO!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 13 2009, 06:05 PM~14762229
> *i'm diggin' that camaro.  what clear are you using on it?
> *



thats 3-components clear from automotive system basf/glasurit


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 13 2009, 10:50 PM~14765707
> *I like the car and I like the wheels, I really dig the Revell wirewheels.
> *


hey jevries,

that are no revell wires

the rims are from that aoshima honda accord lowrider kit and the tires are pegasus 1301 13", they do not fit on normal pegasus rims

frank


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

VERY NICE WORK CUSTOMFREAK. I LOVE THE COLOR ON THAT CAMARO. KEEP UP THE NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds looks like you got your hands full w/your up coming projects!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

just another one finished

buick regal pro street / stock

kitbash: lincoln pro street, 86 grand national, intereur scratchbuild

here the pics. its not perfekt but i like it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 14 2009, 12:10 AM~14766192
> *hey jevries,
> 
> that are no revell wires
> ...


So the wires are no Revell ones? they lookin freakin' similar.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

they look better than the revell ones, i had them and sell them in ebay because i dont like them...

here i have something new

chevrolet 3500 dually - fucking low


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT'S A BADASS DUALLY BRO!! NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good ! Nice Paintjob !

Laying low , real tight !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JESUS, THAT FUCKIN DUALLY CAME OUT UNFUCKIN BELIEVABLE!! THATS JUST SICK!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DUALLY IS FAWKIN TIGHT HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14783966
> *they look better than the revell ones, i had them and sell them in ebay because i dont like them...
> 
> here i have something new
> ...


Your right I compared the Aoshima with the Revell ones yours def look way better.
Gonna try to find em when I get back to Japan and perhaps cast em. I don't like most aftermarket wire wheels, they just don't look realistic to me and the PE ones are hard to use on my working models.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your Truck is "Bad ASS" :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Homies !  :biggrin: 

this sunday i fly in holidays in domenikan repuplic islands

hope to get my caprice ready so i can post some pics before :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 18 2009, 06:13 AM~14802000
> *Thanks Homies !    :biggrin:
> 
> this sunday i fly in holidays in domenikan repuplic islands
> ...


Have a great trip Bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 18 2009, 03:15 AM~14802002
> *Have a great trip Bro.. :cheesy:
> *


thanks a lot :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Chevrolet 3500 dually - fucking low---real good work :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

wanted to build another minitruck :biggrin: 

started with a resin body from a s-10 prostock and a build chevy s10 stepside...










because its a pro stock body the hood was too long and the bed was too short to build a street truck from it.

thats why i cut all and glue the stepside bed on and the normal front










i think it looks pretty cool, this is something what is been not build so often !

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 8 2009, 10:51 AM~15014268
> *hey guys
> 
> wanted to build another minitruck  :biggrin:
> ...


Bro, that truck looks f-ing awesome!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Aug 16 2009, 12:57 PM~14783966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been wantin to try somethin like that.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies

i am not shure... should i go with the original tail lights and plate mounting or should i go with corvette rear lights and a crazy lincense plate mounting like this:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 8 2009, 11:34 AM~15014677
> *thanks homies
> 
> i am not shure... should i go with the original tail lights and plate mounting or should i go with corvette rear lights and a crazy lincense plate mounting like this:
> ...


Personally I think that license plate mod is used too many time. I would build it raw not too much smoothin' around.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i think your right i should left it as it is i love the rear of the s-10 with that lights and so on

to do something else would destroy that nice look it now haves.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks great so far bro! Wicked idea homie!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15014677
> *thanks homies
> 
> i am not shure... should i go with the original tail lights and plate mounting or should i go with corvette rear lights and a crazy lincense plate mounting like this:
> ...


x2 No body mods on an S-10, they look good the way they are.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO...........


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks

here are some progress, cutted out the inner fenders and make some top 

i still have the problem that the hood wont close because the wheels are too big damn


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS GONNA BE A SWEET TRUCK. I LIKE THE SPOKES ON IT BETTER THOUGH.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

im going not with the spokes, i like them too but i want to build a truck that lays maximum on the ground in face of technical options. :biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

You did an awesome job on the extended cab conversion!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

truck is looking great bro to fix your hood issue just use some smaller tires i think the ones off the acura integra kit or the honda civic would work great???


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

great work bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

made a few changes yesterday, removed the rear axle cover and cut out the doors (yes :biggrin: ) 

will post pixs today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 8 2009, 11:51 AM~15014268
> *hey guys
> 
> wanted to build another minitruck  :biggrin:
> ...











man i want t get one of those resin trucks so i can replicate my 1997 bagged S-10 i had a few years ago! Ice Blue Pearl Bullet Proof Mini Truck


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the trucks are lookin sick bro nice ass work..hellz ya keep em comin.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here the pics i promised...


































and here i have something new, got these too kits to make a conversion, the blazer got the bodykit from the gmc. made a cut and it fits perfectly :biggrin: 


















i think it looks realy cool










added a small spoiler from a lincoln










this is the way i going with this build


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that shit is bad as hell...DAMN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKINK REAL COOOL FRANK GOOD JOB


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 11 2009, 08:05 AM~15049044
> *here the pics i promised...
> 
> 
> ...


Doing a good job here!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, you doin some bad ass work on that resin.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks bro´s :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 11 2009, 10:05 AM~15049044
> *here the pics i promised...
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be one sick build homie! keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

i finished this one today. its curbside

facts

1963 Ford Galaxie
Top Chop
Scratchbuild Fender Skirts and Chrome Trim
Scratchbuild Conti Kit
some wheels and tires from parts box
custom grille
and so on...

here the pics


































































cheers

frank


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here another one finished

i cannot see this ride anymore, it must be finish now... perhabs i will sell it later

1965 ford galaxie oldschool lowirder


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 20 2009, 06:54 AM~15131655
> *Very nice.  :cheesy:
> *


X2!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 AM~15131631
> *here another one finished
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good homie! I love them old Galaxies!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The 63 looks like something out of a Rod and Kulture mag. Sick work.
And that 65 is killer!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro ..sick ass lookin builds you done brotha.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn yesterday my 1975 oldsmobile cutlass goes to hell, i painted candy orange and red over it and wanted to make the roof gold, it fucked up and now it lays in...........


BRAKE FLUID ........


But my opinion is never give up so i will paint it again !!! :biggrin: ghostflames on candy :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work man. where did the resin cab come from?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hm i dont know where it from its a american producer. i bought it in ebay...

normaly its a prostock


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 11 2009, 08:05 AM~15049044
> *here the pics i promised...
> 
> 
> ...



what are you going to do with that 94 sonoma sls

btw nice truck


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

so here is my newest addition to the bench

oldsmobile cutllas promo oldschool paint, everything is sprankled, faded, patternd, flaked or candy :biggrin: ....needs to be folied and clear clear clear clear










































but i dont know what for wheels should i go lowlow ??


















or should i go oldschool custom??










whats your choice???


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

my 13 inch wheels ;-))


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ill go with the old school look cragers or supremes bro :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

but i dont know what for wheels should i go lowlow ??










whats your choice???
[/quote]


im a sucker for spokes! :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

year daniel your 13" would be great, but this ride must be finish until the shows starts :biggrin: 

here are some other wheel options, what do you think?

























deep dishes

















and here some painting progress on that blazer


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

blazer lookin good ! BUT THE CUTLASS ! :barf: :barf:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 11:40 AM~15184865
> *blazer  lookin good  !  BUT THE  CUTLASS !  :barf:  :barf:
> *


mini your damn right, i layd it in brake fluid half a hour ago  

ANYONE HAS A IDEA HOW TO PAINT THIS ONE ANY PICS OF 1975 CUTLASS WITH CRAZY PAINT????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 25 2009, 01:52 PM~15184956
> *mini your damn right, i layd it in brake fluid half a hour ago
> 
> ANYONE HAS A IDEA HOW TO PAINT THIS ONE ANY PICS OF 1975 CUTLASS WITH CRAZY PAINT????
> *



Freak you need to use colors that some what work together ! i think the rainbow choice of colors on it i never paid attition to the patterns them self !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

You lay it in Brake Fluid ! Man thats the secound time ....right ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 25 2009, 01:05 PM~15185574
> *You lay it in Brake Fluid ! Man thats the secound time ....right ?
> *


dammmn right :biggrin: i love break fluid :uh:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn this is pain in my ass !!!

wanted to dry it faster and forgot it by the oven, its too warm after a longer time

rare johan eldorado and cutclass 










:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 







but there are good news too

painted the blazer, must clear now


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 26 2009, 01:10 PM~15191425
> *damn this is pain in my ass !!!
> 
> wanted to dry it faster and forgot it by the oven, its too warm after a longer time
> ...



Dang that sucks :uh: 

DONT PUT PLASTIC IN OVEN IT CAN WARP .....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

did u make that grill in the blazer or is that somthing i can buy. and that blazer looks bad azz.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT SUCKS!!! BUT THE BLAZER DOES LOOK GOOD. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice work that stepside s10 is gonna be sick and i like the old fords alot


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies !

that blazer grill is from the gmc sonama kit !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 26 2009, 05:10 AM~15191425
> *damn this is pain in my ass !!!
> 
> wanted to dry it faster and forgot it by the oven, its too warm after a longer time
> ...


Thats sux about tha Eldorado nad the Cutlass.
The paint job on the blazer is sik.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

new addition to the bench

got the body from a lincoln pro street kit. the undercarriage i used for the buick gnx weekend racer...

now i convert it into a lowlow, i use the cutlass undercarriage and removed the scoop on the hood and close it.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

LOVE THESE LINCOLNS WHEN DONE LOWRIDER STYLE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 07:24 AM~15191515
> *THAT SUCKS!!! BUT THE BLAZER DOES LOOK GOOD. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ! BRO SORRY FOR THE BAD LUCK ! 

IF YOUR NOT USING THE THE CUTLASS I WOULD LIKE THE FULL FRONT CLIP AND CHROME FOR A PROJECT I HAVE PLANNED !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Lincoln looks good Frank , but Shit with the other 2 Bodies !

Never put a Model on tha oven ! 

I give you so many good Colorz and you make some heavy experiments with different colors !

C ya in 2 Weeks !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2009, 12:58 PM~15193383
> *X2 !  BRO  SORRY  FOR THE  BAD  LUCK  !
> 
> IF  YOUR  NOT  USING THE    THE  CUTLASS  I  WOULD  LIKE THE  FULL  FRONT    CLIP  AND  CHROME  FOR  A  PROJECT  I  HAVE  PLANNED !
> *


In Holland we say: Someones dead is the other ones bread! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 01:11 PM~15193442
> *In Holland we say: Someones dead is the other ones bread!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL thats funny 

@mini i dont know perhabs i will convert this too. when i give it away i will tell ya  

@side-to-side = i am the master of color experiments :cheesy: :biggrin: 

good thing is i have learned some new that i never never never ever put a modell in a oven, the ofen is just made for bred, pizza, pies and other deliceus things :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got this lincoln baby painted, silver and green flake base with red candy. must clear now and foil










and here is another one pro stock pontiac Y-3000, first stage of paint, a few things are missing but must dry now


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 27 2009, 01:43 PM~15197714
> *got this lincoln baby painted, silver and green flake base with red candy. must clear now and foil
> 
> 
> ...


YOO BRO

THE LINCOLN LOOKS SICK LIKE THE PAINTJOB


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The LINC looks good man .....

Not overdone just clean ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, alot of bad ass builds you got goin here. Sorry to hear about the Cutty and the Eldo.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks man,

yep i am glad to can say that something has been well done on this weekend after so much damage :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 27 2009, 05:43 AM~15197714
> *got this lincoln baby painted, silver and green flake base with red candy. must clear now and foil
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Linc!! I once started with one but never finished it..have to dig to find it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass paint work bro lookin damn good...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks very good Frank ! 

But dont paint Clear over that Candy !!!!!

Warning , try it on a other piece of Plastic ! Belive me .......


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 26 2009, 01:10 AM~15191425
> *damn this is pain in my ass !!!
> 
> wanted to dry it faster and forgot it by the oven, its too warm after a longer time
> ...


it'll buff out


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 28 2009, 10:20 AM~15207139
> *Looks very good Frank !
> 
> But dont paint Clear over that Candy !!!!!
> ...


thanks homie, good idea :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good for Diarama.....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OUCH. THOSE 2 JOHAN BODIES HURT. BUT THE TIN INDIAN AND LINC LOOK REAL GOOD.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got some stuff finished

caprice, curbside, mirrors missing and knock off must be other colour


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

changed the wheels on that camaro for more oldskool look


















































and here something new 

beetle modern prostock

undercarriage and engine from thunderbird prostock, beetle body from tamyia, the whole other things = scratchbuild :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

all of these builds are lookin' good!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15291418
> *got some stuff finished
> 
> caprice, curbside, mirrors missing and knock off must be other colour
> ...



:cheesy: nice homie ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanky dj-roy

well words spoken from a real caprice lover :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks nice.....Great color.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 07:57 AM~15291418
> *got some stuff finished
> 
> caprice, curbside, mirrors missing and knock off must be other colour
> ...


Clean build!! Beautifull model!!   Love the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 07:58 AM~15291424
> *changed the wheels on that camaro for more oldskool look
> 
> 
> ...


Love the paintjob!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD FRANK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Caprice looks bad ass bro. That Beetle is gonna be sick as well!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15296499
> *Caprice looks bad ass bro. That Beetle is gonna be sick as well!!
> *


X2
How are the extended cab dime and blazer coming along?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Oct 7 2009, 05:54 PM~15296542
> *X2
> How are the extended cab dime and blazer coming along?
> *


not so much going on on here, got the blazer painted, must clear and the cab is still in work


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here some pics of progress of that s-10 cab, fitted the seat treatment and seats from a 99 silverado, dashbord will be original s-10. as you can see i cutted the hood out because the engine and tires will sit over it :biggrin: 


































and here some pics of that monster beetle, done the intereur only seats and steering wheel missing. 

engine is not complete jet

i am not shure about colour of the car


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

GOOD DAMN BRO..that bug is fuckin crazy nice... :0 :0 s dime is lookin sick also bro keep up the badass work....


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

were did you get the ext cab?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 9 2009, 09:52 AM~15311503
> *here some pics of progress of that s-10 cab, fitted the seat treatment and seats from a 99 silverado, dashbord will be original s-10. as you can see i cutted the hood out because the engine and tires will sit over it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's an freakin' amazing BUG!!!
Where did you get the NOS tanks from?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks everyone

the cab resin is a pro stock body i think from southern motorsport hobbies? (im not shure)

the nos tanks are from a majesto diecast camaro the wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is fuckin insane!!! BAD ASS PROJECTS!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today was painting day :biggrin: 

beetle

lila colour changes from bright front to dark rear, with 3-d Metall-Graphiks


































s-10 cab

oldschool 2-green jobs, 2 flame jobs with 3D Grafiks green

perhabs i will do some pinstripes in front and rear


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 11 2009, 09:33 AM~15323748
> *today was painting day  :biggrin:
> 
> beetle
> ...


Paint looks good bro.I like the metal concept on the bug.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some better pics of the now finsihed paint s-10


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats some sick paint work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks men,

here some other shit from my desk. as i say dj-roys impala with the silver metallic paint and vinyl top i decided to do my own at a crown victoria. 

the vinyl top is missing now i will do that after clearing

here some pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks men,

here some other shit from my desk. as i say dj-roys impala with the silver metallic paint and vinyl top i decided to do my own at a crown victoria. 

the vinyl top is missing now i will do that after clearing

here some pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

fuck my browser is fucking me doppel post...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i really like the beetle paint and that s10 is lookin good


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 11 2009, 08:29 PM~15324433
> *thanks men,
> 
> here some other shit from my desk. as i say dj-roys impala with the silver metallic paint and vinyl top i decided to do my own at a crown victoria.
> ...



Nice Homie....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint came out nice brother


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15324433
> *thanks men,
> 
> here some other shit from my desk. as i say dj-roys impala with the silver metallic paint and vinyl top i decided to do my own at a crown victoria.
> ...


Nice!
I def need to make a bunch of masks so that you can mask the nipple area, make the spokes pop out more.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here some progress pics, cleared folied and detailled,

modified the front with a thunderbird front grille. i think so it looks better


















the undercarriage is good for building a hopper, i think i will do that :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Crown Vic looks pretty sick!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The new paint on the bug is cool ! Also diggin on that truck !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good, gotta love those McClane style wires


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 15 2009, 07:32 AM~15364183
> *That Crown Vic looks pretty sick!!
> *


X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

monster beetle is done !

comes out very well


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
dats 1 bad azz bug!!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> hey guys
> 
> monster beetle is done !
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> here another one finished
> 
> i cannot see this ride anymore, it must be finish now... perhabs i will sell it later
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man that VW came out mean ! And it has to be 1 of your best paint jobs !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice beetle


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys,

jeep this is definitly my best paint job and best clear job ever :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats one killer lookin' bug.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

now here something new on the bench

got this very old kit for cheap and there was too camaros in there, one is complete and the other is missing a few parts, dont matter...










so i will build two camaros,, they are both customized in the 70/80s Style but very differnent 

camaro 1. = oldskool with cool lowrider paint, got this one cleaned up no bumpers etc. just clean and tight like gseeds does one...












camaro 2. = wild dragster street racer, this get a sportive front noise and rear from corvette, because origianl tail lights are missing in the kit. the rear fenders will be widened to fit mikey thomsons


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 07:57 AM~15291418
> *got some stuff finished
> 
> caprice, curbside, mirrors missing and knock off must be other colour
> ...


Great job..!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Deff some great work in here! I love what your building and your styles are very cool!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Beetle came out sick bro, and I like the Camaro's already!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys, 

today i plan to make the corvette rear treatment.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hydrohype; roll call, I've only seen page's 21 to 26 of your house...
you are a bad dude! thanks for letting visit, and i look foward to viewing the rest and seeing your new work as time goes on...
oh and what the hell is that cat listening too?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Sep 26 2009, 04:10 AM~15191425
> *damn this is pain in my ass !!!
> 
> wanted to dry it faster and forgot it by the oven, its too warm after a longer time
> ...


 i think they might be dry now?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

lol yeaaaar the´re dry now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

a little progress on that camaros

done the wide rear fenders on the street beast, i used parts from the gn buick

then i found a corvette in the parts box, she loose her taillights and the hood scoop



















the 2 camaros are ready to primer now, here on this pics you can see the how much different they are


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Frank , only few days till the Big Show in Frankfurt !!! 
Cant wait , to see all the Guys with the good Models .
We call this week and talk about the Weekend .

c ya


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

anyone remember this??










back in this time i wanted to build my own lincoln, but i lost interesst of it because the proportions was to shitty....

so i took a eldorado and build some new lincoln :biggrin: its not ready yet the front is missing i need a smaller grille and the side body lines are not 100% original like the lincoln. but in the whole thing you can find some lincoln on the pictures eh ? :biggrin: 























































i used this oldsmobile for the fenders...










old and new :cheesy: 










old and new :cheesy: 



and then here i have a ford thunderbird custom, no chrom bumpers, just smooth and custom grilles front and back, some steelies with white walls, deep down and some oldskool paint  



















what ya think??


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

DANG 

TWO OF MY FAVORITES .....

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lincoln looks sick. I like that


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that new lincoln you did is sick as hell... :0 :0 :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homie, i do my very best on it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 25 2009, 12:53 PM~15461038
> *hey guys
> 
> anyone remember this??
> ...


I MEMBER THIS POST!!! WICKED PROJECTS BROTHA!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

after a few weeks of no modeling i am back !

here 2 of my projects i work on the moment

resin 71 vega wagon prostreet

























monte carlo ls luxury sport


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 25 2009, 10:53 AM~15461038
> *:
> and then here i have a ford thunderbird custom, no chrom bumpers, just smooth and custom grilles front and back, some steelies with white walls, deep down and some oldskool paint
> 
> ...



i love thunderbirds, i got one coming (no ****)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 Like'n that vega. :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

a other projekt from me

96 camaro "all open up"

some difficult shit on this body but i think i will get it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 4 2009, 10:23 AM~15870537
> *hey guys
> 
> a other projekt from me
> ...


Oh snap!! Thats gonna be a sick ride


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a vw corrado euro kit from revell and everything was closed. i shaved the front bumper to make phantom grille and smouth around.

but this was boring, so after 2 beers i decided to cut this fukker out :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 4 2009, 11:20 PM~15872315
> *Damn!!
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 25 2009, 01:53 PM~15461038
> *so i took a eldorado and build some new lincoln  :biggrin:  its not ready yet the front is missing  i need a smaller grille and the side body lines are not 100% original like the lincoln. but in the whole thing you can find some lincoln on the pictures eh ?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dude this is badass!! did you use a johan eldo? and where did the conti part come from on the trunk?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i juse the johan eldo, the conti kit is selfbuild from a spare tire holder and sheet :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15461038
> *hey guys
> 
> anyone remember this??
> ...


BIG FAT props on that Linc!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for comments guys

here a few progress pics of that camaro

made all hinges except the hood hinges i am not shure the way i want to do this. every hole is filled with sheet.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^Wheels look good under there


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Jo Frank i see you work again on Plastik ! Nice .
I sit every night down in my room again !
I must make and post pics !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 5 2009, 03:00 AM~15878284
> *i juse the johan eldo, the conti kit is selfbuild from a spare tire holder and sheet  :biggrin:
> *


what year johan? im lookin for one on ebay for my homie, andi didnt realise they made so many different ones in scale lol


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i am not shure which model year it has quarter headlights no round headlights


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice to see that camaro opened up. Im planning on opening the hatch on mine, any suggestions.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 7 2009, 07:57 AM~15291418
> *got some stuff finished
> 
> caprice, curbside, mirrors missing and knock off must be other colour
> ...


Is from that same taxi or police kit that eveybody has?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that lincoln is just sick - i am anxious to see it in primer :yes:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2009, 10:58 PM~15933403
> *Is from that same taxi or police kit that eveybody has?
> *


jep that is a ex police car :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 9 2009, 11:03 PM~15933468
> *:thumbsup: that lincoln is just sick - i am anxious to see it in primer :yes:
> *


at work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i just think about to open the doors and trunk :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, that Lincoln is gonna be bad A$$ fo real !!!


Makes me wanna start one myself. :biggrin: 


Keep us posted on the progress CustomFreak!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

some news from that lincoln

got the codriver side made, used styrene strips to fill of the side lines for that typical lincoln look


















look here the yellow one thats one i started with, see the difference between............ a lot of work


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 12 2009, 02:35 PM~15959532
> *some news from that lincoln
> 
> got the codriver side made, used styrene strips to fill of the side lines for that typical lincoln look
> ...



Thats some serious work homie !


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2009, 12:57 PM~15959705
> *Thats some serious work homie !
> 
> *


X2, you have lots a patience and talent homie. lincoln looking fawken nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks hom´s :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 12 2009, 12:35 PM~15959532
> *some news from that lincoln
> 
> got the codriver side made, used styrene strips to fill of the side lines for that typical lincoln look
> ...


Coming along nicely!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good love this body style hope u cast it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 Thats just bad ass!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2009, 09:57 PM~15959705
> *Thats some serious work homie !
> 
> *


X2!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

from time to time i need a project thats just curbside a fast build to get rid of the stress of the "go all out" builds :biggrin: 

here is something like that, a curbside ford expidition, slammed and modified a bit. will get some crazy paint job


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thats gonna be wicked !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

okay, here a second "fast" build, no opening doors and curbside

Astro Van Lowrider - familia carutcha :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 20 2009, 03:18 AM~16036123
> *okay, here a second "fast" build, no opening doors and curbside
> 
> Astro Van Lowrider - familia carutcha  :biggrin:
> ...


Damn, I really like that van!! I should have brought one from Japan....next year!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Frank , you know fast builds are not so ....good !
Sit down ond build , some nice Detailed Models with open Doors ...!

Hehehe


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 20 2009, 08:32 AM~16036630
> *Frank , you know fast builds are not so ....good !
> Sit down ond build , some nice Detailed Models with open Doors ...!
> 
> ...


lol i know that day would come you say this to me, after a thousend times i sayed it to you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i have a block of resin on my bench, the screecharous from jimmy flintstone

what a boring model, so i decided it to cut out, lot of work to do and massive resin fog in my room :biggrin: 


































a little mocckup, still so much work on it... :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam, that IS a block! It's in good hands tho'. Awesome builds CustomFreak...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That sick work on that big block resin and the Expedition looks to be bad ass as well. Sick work


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 20 2009, 05:18 AM~16036123
> *okay, here a second "fast" build, no opening doors and curbside
> 
> Astro Van Lowrider - familia carutcha  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 20 2009, 05:18 AM~16036123
> *okay, here a second "fast" build, no opening doors and curbside
> 
> Astro Van Lowrider - familia carutcha  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 dude this is bad fucking ass!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 20 2009, 08:50 AM~16036701
> *i have a block of resin on my bench, the screecharous from jimmy flintstone
> 
> what a boring model, so i decided it to cut out, lot of work to do and massive resin fog in my room  :biggrin:
> ...


Aahh...man that's ridiculous!! WTF is wrong with these people.?? I mean it's very well casted but the thicknes is insane. :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 20 2009, 11:50 AM~16036701
> *i have a block of resin on my bench, the screecharous from jimmy flintstone
> 
> what a boring model, so i decided it to cut out, lot of work to do and massive resin fog in my room  :biggrin:
> ...


Damn thats thick. send the cut-out peice back to them.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that lowrider astro van is fawken sick bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, from that roof resin piece you can make a complete other body :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love those vans.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2009, 12:11 AM~16044329
> *Love those vans.
> *


X2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 21 2009, 04:30 AM~16044725
> *X2
> *


jep they pretty cool i like vans also


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

painted the expedition. must clear now

i call it hell boy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

sic paint job


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 28 2009, 04:01 AM~16108861
> *painted the expedition. must clear now
> 
> i call it hell boy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Paintjob looks awesome!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice looking projects both astros are looking good...i got the screechosaurus its crazy how damn thick the think is but i see it can be cleaned up pretty good maby ill try that on mine someday


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 28 2009, 03:01 AM~16108861
> *painted the expedition. must clear now
> 
> i call it hell boy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


looks sweet bro paint joa came out sick


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet paint.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 02:34 PM~16110590
> *Sweeeeeeet paint.
> *


X2....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck man, that paint job looks fuckin nice!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

painted the other cars, not finish yet the details missing, but this is basic paints


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you have free time from Work ?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

jep i am home this week, must do a few things at home. painted the cars in the beetween time :biggrin: 

i tested the brake fluid on a model that sprayed with 3k clear ! it works fine, you can pull the whole paint on one time from the modell.

now you can try at thomas vw :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i got my thunderbird 87 kit which i bought cheap in ebxx

so i can make my conversion as minidreams does 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435490&st=640

87 thunderbird intereur and undercarriage to 92 lincoln (ex prostreet)

here the pics, thanks again mini for your pics, with that it was very easy


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

hmm i need one of those


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

here i have a projekt that i hold back for a time, but now its time to start on this

1996 Impala SS Wagon, 

the back roof is the front roof piece from a 1968 mustang, cutted out the inner wheel fenders to space this big rims :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice Project Bro...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Real like this one !
But i mean this Wheels are to big !

Is that Wagon after this Week done ????


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 29 2009, 12:12 PM~16120716
> *Real like this one !
> But i mean this Wheels are to big !
> 
> ...


 I Agree with you on the Big Rims....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie you got some mad skills !

That Lincoln is gonna be so sick !

The wagon was a great idea too !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks again

had other wheels that fits better, there smaller.

i think not that this will finish end of the week, i started to cut out the doors :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 29 2009, 12:01 PM~16121068
> *thanks again
> 
> had other wheels that fits better, there smaller.
> ...



Kool, keep us posted homie !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

oh shit :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

nice wagon.........very nice.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wagon looks sick bro!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you build a rollcage in it ??


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 30 2009, 02:14 AM~16131141
> *Do you build a rollcage in it ??
> *


hm no i think not, i made new b-pillars and new c-pillars and the doors will hinge like lambo doors in the front and like wings in the rear

i put in this much hifi stuff, no racer style....

just clean, low and cool

ps these are the wheels that this car will get !

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

muharhar the next level


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

your a beast bro! killer work, and where did them wheels come from?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homie,

this wheels are from pegasus, i think phat daddies in motion


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

always some sick stuff in here that expo paint is badass


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> painted the other cars, not finish yet the details missing, but this is basic paints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2,3,4,and 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

those colors look great together !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i found some time to work on two cars

monte carlo ls - ready to primer


















lincoln mkiv - ready to primer


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

x2 nice ork on the trunk jambs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work brother!! trunk jambs came out nice and the paint on the Astro looks sick


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice work!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 9 2010, 11:19 AM~16236174
> *Nice work!!
> *


x2


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Give ma a Call , when you have time to Cast some !!!

Nice Work , frank !
I must make some new Pics of my shit ive been workin on !

C ya


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: that lincoln and van are coming out nice


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs,

today i primered the two cars and also the z28 camaro


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 9 2010, 08:01 PM~16236048
> *today i found some time to work on two cars
> 
> monte carlo ls - ready to primer
> ...



:0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice WIPs CUSTOM! :thumbsup: Who made those Ls parts?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 10 2010, 09:42 AM~16243635
> *Nice WIPs CUSTOM! :thumbsup: Who made those Ls parts?
> *


All I know is that Twinn did the castings. I got one over here and I'm not gonna use it...says enough.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah those huge trim pieces throw it WAY off. But twinn has nice resins! That one just looks crazy!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 10 2010, 09:54 AM~16243714
> *Yeah those huge trim pieces throw it WAY off. But twinn has nice resins! That one just looks crazy!
> *


I mean I appreciate the effort they were the first to cast that thing but it's way off like you said and not only the trim....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Say no more J...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hm i dont know where are they from.. i bought them bevore 1-1/2 years in usa but dont know where :uh: its to long time ago :biggrin: 

but the resin is shit on the back bumper there are many holes after i primer  shit


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 10 2010, 11:20 AM~16244234
> *hm i dont know where are they from..  i bought them bevore 1-1/2 years in usa but dont know where  :uh: its to long time ago :biggrin:
> 
> but the resin is shit on the back bumper there are many holes after i primer    shit
> *


mr 500 takes care of those


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

That monte is still sick bro! Nice hinge and jamb work! All that adds to your clean ass builds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16244266
> *That monte is still sick bro! Nice hinge and jamb work! All that adds to your clean ass builds! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs,

now i must get rid of the holes in the resin and finish the wips to paint it.

i hope i can paint all the cars this week :cheesy: 

i have 5 cars to paint

- monte carlo
- lincoln
- camaro
- Hilux
- Blazer

pics cooming soon


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin damn good bro..cant wait to see them in sum paint... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i got my models invited to my private room and we made a pervert.......

....primer party









.....alclad party










oooooaaaaah jeeaaar :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 12 2010, 09:28 PM~16266842
> *today i got my models invited to my private room and we made a pervert.......
> 
> ....primer party
> ...



:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ X2 

I gotta find a place to spray, lol 
but DAMN man you really got down. How`d the alclad come out?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

could make that alclad got the black highglos first

couldnt also paint today so i picked up a scrap model and build a oldschool mini truck ala the truxdarossa


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2010, 11:08 AM~16309264
> *could make that alclad got the black highglos first
> 
> couldnt also paint today so i picked up a scrap model and build a oldschool mini truck ala the truxdarossa
> ...


Really like how you did the door frames!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2010, 11:08 AM~16309264
> *could make that alclad got the black highglos first
> 
> couldnt also paint today so i picked up a scrap model and build a oldschool mini truck ala the truxdarossa
> ...


bad fucking ass  ive debated going WB on mine but i think my S10 will get that treatment


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

i think i know this Truck !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That is sooooo cool man.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16311028
> *i think i know this Truck !
> *


jeeaarr it takes a long time to thing about what to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today i paint to cars

hilux lowlow and blazer custom, must foil and clear now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 17 2010, 06:42 AM~16315226
> *today i paint to cars
> 
> hilux lowlow and blazer custom, must foil and clear now
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> today i paint to cars
> 
> hilux lowlow and blazer custom, must foil and clear now
> 
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 17 2010, 05:42 AM~16315226
> *today i paint to cars
> 
> hilux lowlow and blazer custom, must foil and clear now
> ...


Looks sick bro, I got a 4 door in the works too, but got a lot of fab work to do in the engine bay :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice paint jobs CF! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks a lot homs :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice work bro. The paint jobs looks sick


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

got two cars ready

first the pro street vega

the whole facts

resin kit from r&R, only use the body, the rest was scrap, undercarriage and pieces from 69 camaro, tube made of plastic toilet tube, engine from a dodge pro street, seats from viper, roll cage selfmade, fuel tank selfmade, rest and other pieces selfmade or from parts box. windows are made of clear sheats.

here the pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

and next my promo blazer

facts

promo blazer, shortened the passenger cab to fit aoshima hilux lowrider chassis. airtank and hifi setup in the rear, grille and front mask from chevy s-10 kit.

here the pics


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

and here a little gif something i play around with :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 AM~16393843
> *hey homs,
> 
> got two cars ready
> ...


 :0 nice! :0


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Both look sick bro, I like the blazer and the detail on the wagon is nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 24 2010, 01:17 PM~16393873
> *and here a little gif something i play around with  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love this ! I whis i could have done something like this with my caprice drop top i did way back !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: Very nice vega and blazer :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice and clean Frank !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Vega and the the blazer are killa.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 24 2010, 02:18 PM~16395255
> *:wow: Very nice vega and blazer :thumbsup:
> *


X2. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X3


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs

next up to finish is the ford expidition.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 24 2010, 11:17 AM~16393873
> *and here a little gif something i play around with  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16393873
> *and here a little gif something i play around with  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF...

Nice Homes...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16393843
> *hey homs,
> 
> got two cars ready
> ...



BADASS...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that blazer :wow: 


that wagon :wow: :wow: 


always killer work in here bro! keep it up, i cant wait to see whats next


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2010, 11:45 AM~16403110
> *that blazer :wow:
> that wagon :wow:  :wow:
> always killer work in here bro! keep it up,  i cant wait to see whats next
> *


Me too.... :wow:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

watch out my new private homepage

i made new better pics of my cars, you can watch them on this site, its not ready but there are many cars online...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 3 2010, 01:08 PM~16500294
> *watch out my new private homepage
> 
> i made new better pics of my cars, you can watch them on this site, its not ready but there are many cars online...
> ...


COOL, I like!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

after a long time i had paint a car :biggrin: not so much time at the moment, has still a lot to do painting cars, finish painted cars and so on...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice stack to choose from lol


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice to see someting news from you !
I have a lot of Models that i must clear but my Kompressor is wrecked !

c ya


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 7 2010, 08:11 AM~16818813
> *hey guys,
> 
> after a long time i had paint a car  :biggrin: not so much time at the moment, has still a lot to do painting cars, finish painted cars and so on...
> ...


i like the paint on that skylark


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs,

here two another painted cars

this will be a racer with sponsors decals etc..










and this my america camaro


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great paint jobs !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks

next up is to clear and foil

and also the other cars :biggrin: but they need another coat of primer i run out of it...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 7 2010, 10:29 AM~16819428
> *Nice work.
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick bro :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

How's the builds coming along bro?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

not much time at the moment but here is something progress


The Citation will be not a racer - it will be a front powered drag racer :cheesy: 

























then i must finish my astro van lowrider


















started with a 4 door impala wagon with a modern touch


























then convert it into a 2-door delivery


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

then i have a resin edsel drag coupe, started with a normal edsel, then Top Chop, other front and rear and cleaning. will be on drag rims










































then a caprice modern pro Street
will be a clean pro cruiser with phantom grille and complete cleaned rear ! the small hole are the rearlights.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

then a mustang convert into a pickup, with a sidewinder bed and modified rear lights and front grilles


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

then my toyota had an accident a heavy box hit it and damaged the paint

i rework it completly, i made a toyota blazer  ok a 4 runner perhabs but only 2 doors, it has camaro rear lights and a will make a new front.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro been putting in some time :wow: Evrything looks sikk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^truth! good to see you back at the bench


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit man, and i thought i had projects comin out the ass! Looks great bro! Diggin the Truckstang


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 10 2010, 12:40 PM~17152595
> *then my toyota had an accident a heavy box hit it and damaged the paint
> 
> i rework it completly, i made a toyota blazer  ok a 4 runner perhabs but only 2 doors, it has camaro rear lights and a will make a new front.
> ...


lots of nice work


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that toyota's lookin good man, keep up the good work!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of cool shit that mustang looks badass with a bed and i like the hilux


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam nice work in here! Love that 65 wagon!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, you been puttin in some work. All those rides are lookin sick. That Impala wagon is bad ass. Those rims actually look pretty decent on it.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys, 

some cars ready for paint


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought i had a gang of rides needing paint . It looks like you'll be busy for awhile .......


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 12 2010, 09:24 AM~17167702
> *I thought i had a gang of rides needing paint . It looks like you'll be busy for awhile .......
> *


damn right :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you got a gang of shit ready to go :cheesy: , but what wagon roof did you use on that impala?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 09:35 AM~17167769
> *you got a gang of shit ready to go :cheesy: , but what wagon roof did you use on that impala?
> *


hey dropped

it was a 1965 Impala resin 4 door wagon by R&R


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN U BEEN WORKING YOUR " A" OFF!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 12 2010, 06:16 PM~17167624
> *hey guys,
> 
> some cars ready for paint
> ...




GOOD WORK CUS....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2,000!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2010, 08:47 AM~17176777
> *X 2,000!
> *



X3,000 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work in here :0 :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

today was painting day.

the caprice and the toyo fucked up, so i did them again in primer

but these worked


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice paint jobs, bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm gonna have to bite off you that mustang ideal....looks sweet....


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

these are the 2 fucked ups i did them again

this is basic paints, grafics are in work 

this is all airbrush hand painted !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys

some news

grafics on caprice are ready to clear

















second clear coat on edsel and i have new wheels for it


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice paint work frank


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caprice is bad ass bro.... I really like the paint jobs you have been doing..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that caprice paint is wild i like it


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey guys,

edsel and impala wagon are ready, will make pics tomorow!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

after a long time i finished two cars !!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good that wagon is badass i like the grille


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

also did some work on the toyota blazer

must clear now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides look good. That Wagon is bad ass!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: NICE :wow: :wow:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 08:24 AM~17364592
> *also did some work on the toyota blazer
> 
> must clear now
> ...



looks killer.... what kind of rims are those?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 2 2010, 03:10 PM~17366209
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool paint work bro! Always cool builds here


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bad ass work in hear bro


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks hom´s

these wheels are from pegasus i think they´re called triblade


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce work on all those bro. cant wait to c the toyota cleared


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

here my acutally lowrider projects i am working on, rims can change


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work.... The rims on that Cutlass look perfect, gives it that old skool 70's low look...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice projects Cus..


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homie


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I like that silver 63 !!!! Really nice , Frank !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 11:43 AM~17488635
> *got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17488635
> *got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 10:43 AM~17488635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Homie this Caddy is sick!!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

What is this for a Body ??? 
You buy it or Scratchbuild ?!

Nice paint on it , really cool !


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

it is a resin body from r&r 

i bought it really cheap from ebay germany :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Nice work on the caddy CF.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 08:43 AM~17488635
> *got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black
> 
> 
> ...


T.I.G.H.T.!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

caddy is sik man


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homies,

today i will get some foil on it and clear again

:cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn that Caddy is killin' it.Looks great.keep it up.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 15 2010, 12:23 AM~17496296
> *Damn that Caddy is killin' it.Looks great.keep it up.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

your work is nuts bro, i've been looking @ your site for a few weeks now...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 05:43 PM~17488635
> *got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black
> 
> 
> ...



FKN NICE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 14 2010, 08:43 AM~17488635
> *got the cad painted and the first coat of clear on it. now i need to foil, clear again and make the roof vinyl flat black
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love them 4 doors!  Sweet paint scheme CF!!! :0


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

finished that 4-door cad


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks killer but whats up with the windshield it looks wavy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 24 2010, 07:19 AM~17584571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Caddy is lookin' so sick !!!!!!!!!!! Great work !!!!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks, homie :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice frank


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

DAMMM!! LOVIN THE LAC MANG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks fellas

here something little :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that Geo Storm... reminds me of the late 90's... A friend of mine had one that was the same color but slammed on some 5 stars...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out pretty sick! Nice work homie!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homs,

after a longer time with no building (my son was born in may) here a finished model from me

siiixxxtreeeeee damn right


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it ! Congrats on your family's new addition.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 22 2010, 04:44 AM~18374492
> *hey homs,
> 
> after a longer time with no building (my son was born in may) here a finished model from me
> ...




Baddass Tre Custom! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks a lot guys :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 24 2010, 05:19 AM~17584571
> *hey homs,
> 
> finished that 4-door cad
> ...


damm that bitch is holdin


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 22 2010, 01:44 PM~18374492
> *hey homs,
> 
> after a longer time with no building (my son was born in may) here a finished model from me
> ...



You got more of those decals Homie?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass Tre bro!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

something new from the labority :biggrin: 

Phantom Caprice


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Bodydropped Expidition















































Lowrider GNX


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Oldsmobile 70ties cruiser


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

always some bad ass work brother  glad to see you back at the bench!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 16 2010, 07:34 AM~18825759
> *always some bad ass work brother   glad to see you back at the bench!
> *


X2 ! You gettin' all of those builds and you're a new Dad ! You got some skills bro... :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 16 2010, 02:21 AM~18825245
> *Oldsmobile 70ties cruiser
> 
> 
> ...


wow this is sick love the paint. great job.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 16 2010, 01:34 PM~18825759
> *always some bad ass work brother   glad to see you back at the bench!
> *


X-2 DAD :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks a Lot homies :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All those new finished builds are sick bro... You know Im diggin that Cutty...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 16 2010, 12:21 AM~18825242
> *Lowrider GNX
> 
> 
> ...



BADDASS DOGG... :wow: :wow: My style build right here...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

brandnew build - 1/12 corvette street machine


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ... Freakin' BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SICK BUILD CUS ...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you guys


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

CLEAN.......WHATS UP FRANK YOU GO TO FRANKFURT NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> brandnew build - 1/12 corvette street machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 2 2010, 07:07 AM~18965763
> *CLEAN.......WHATS UP FRANK YOU GO TO FRANKFURT NEXT WEEKEND
> *


For shure :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I´m in Frankfurt too , the best Lowrider Model Car Builders from Germany together in one Event ! 

Erich rulez !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that vette is straight sick brother! good to see you back at the bench!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks homs :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > brandnew build - 1/12 corvette street machine
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Nov 2 2010, 12:47 PM~18968166
> *I´m in Frankfurt too , the best Lowrider Model Car Builders from Germany together in one Event !
> 
> Erich rulez !!!!
> *



daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn right bro :naughty:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn now thats a nice Vette!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Nov 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18959497
> *brandnew build - 1/12 corvette street machine
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING NICE!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

Some New Ready Ride 


Frank


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 11 2010, 10:24 AM~19300809
> *Some New Ready Ride
> Frank
> 
> ...


nice ride the paint is sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats damn nice!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Super nice paint work!!


----------

